# Free knit patterns...as well as lots of other stuff



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/allpatterns.htm


----------



## Mardi (May 25, 2011)

Great site and so many memories....I'm sure I knitted some of those things for my babies. Don't know about the knitted undies though !!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, found a hat to knit


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

iamjanice, what a great site. Thank you so much for sharing. :thumbup: Bookmarked it.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm so glad that I found a site you all like ...I liked it too...but I too don't think i'll be knitting any undies anytime soon...LOL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

me either. lol.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

you all are so welcome...glad you liked it and it was a useful site.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh Wow! Thanks so much, have saved several, including one that I paid £4.75 for just this weekend!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice - thank you!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, I feel like I hit the jackpot with the website. I just love the baby patterns. There's so much info on here. I am going to love spending time looking at all the patterns and tutorials. Thank you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Really a wealth of patterns! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this site, lots of good things to choose from!! thank you!!!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

My thanks also. What a treasure trove of patterns.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

very welcome...I felt the same way when I stumbled upon it


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I felt quite nostalgic looking through the baby patterns as I recognised some that I knitted for my eldest baby now aged 52. How time flies. Thank you for the link.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

you're very welcome


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just love it.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

OOOooohhh thanx for that - put it in my favourites lots of goodies x


----------

